# DSi Common Key Bruteforcer



## WB3000 (Apr 17, 2009)

It's nearly impossible, but the DSi Common Key _could_ be bruteforced. Since this is a large community, it would increase the odds of finding it if as many as possible ran this program.

Updated: (5/5)
*Download*: http://www.mediafire.com/?zjmtdybjlum
+ Speed increase by roughly 16-20 times previous.
+ Fixed writing of common key to file.

Source and binary included (Windows, .NET only). It works by attempting to decrypt NUS DSi content.

Modes described (Bold is recommended mode):
- Standard: Increments from 0. Not recommended unless you are part of a BIG organized attack.
- 'Secure' Random: Generates random, non-zero byte keys to verify with. A good choice.
- *'1' Bit Mode*: Secure Random, but knows that the first bit of the key is 1, and makes sure the keys follow that rule.
- Standard Random: Obsolete due to uselessness.
- Debug Mode: Use to check certain key validity.

If you should happen to discover the key, be sure to inform someone who knows how to use it; ie. someone at DSiBrew/Wiibrew.

Good luck.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Apr 17, 2009)

hm... I doubt it would be of any use if it would take years like you say, why not post on more sites


----------



## swimmeringer (Apr 17, 2009)

We can run multiple at once on one computer, true?


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 17, 2009)

swimmeringer said:
			
		

> We can run multiple at once on one computer, true?



I don't see why not, although it wouldn't be wise on say a single core PC.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 17, 2009)

So will it tell me if it finds something?


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> So will it tell me if it finds something?
> 
> Prints the key to the screen, yes.
> 
> QUOTEhm... I doubt it would be of any use if it would take years like you say, why not post on more sites



Standard mode is not recommended, and will take years. Random mode could find the key at any moment, so it might not take years, might never find it.


----------



## houseonfire (Apr 17, 2009)

So lets setup a bot net so a shit load of people can run it at once.


----------



## commdante (Apr 17, 2009)

Any chance for some server program who gives a range to calculate. Since no doubt Nintendo will try to counter it, multitudes of the same range could be given. At least there is some more direction then imo.

Also: Will it save which ranges it has done when you quit? So it won't do the same ranges again when you restart again? Or is it completely random (secure random mode))?


----------



## omatic (Apr 17, 2009)

The binary should be updated such that:

1) If the key is found, then it outputs the key to a new file in the same directory. It would really suck if someone happened to get the key and they accidentally closed the program.

2) Instead of outputting random keys tested, instead output number of keys attempted.


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 17, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Any chance for some server program who gives a range to calculate. Since no doubt Nintendo will try to counter it, multitudes of the same range could be given. At least there is some more direction then imo.
> 
> Well, you can call the program with key parameters for standard mode.
> 
> ...



Both are things I am considering.


----------



## houseonfire (Apr 17, 2009)

There should be a web host that logs every key that has been tried so far, and relays these keys to the other users programs so that the key is not tested again.
Might be hard. i dont know
Would be better than setting up a server/botnet so people don't start hacking each other..


----------



## omatic (Apr 17, 2009)

Forgot to add, thanks for cooking this up. I hope it'll come through with a key.


----------



## DEElekgolo (Apr 17, 2009)

Why not have a server that can list all the keys that have already been tried, this can cutback the time by a ton seeing that the ones that already have been calculated wont be calculated gain. Narrowing it down all the time.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 17, 2009)

So what do I do with the hundreds of keys it puts up?


----------



## omatic (Apr 17, 2009)

DEElekgolo said:
			
		

> Why not have a server that can list all the keys that have already been tried, this can cutback the time by a ton seeing that the ones that already have been calculated wont be calculated gain. Narrowing it down all the time.



This wouldn't work with the random generator scheme, since you'd be checking the key you just generated against all the keys already generated by others (or yourself). It'd be a waste of time in that respect.

It might work if all the possible keys were chopped up into segments and a PC was delegated a range of values to check, incrementally asking the master list for a new range of values to check. However, this would require a dedicated server and a server / client interface. It'd also require a painstaking chopping-up of all possible keys, which would make for a HUGE list. It might not be feasible for us poor folk.


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 17, 2009)

The keys shown every 1000 are just random. In a future build it will not show them, rather more stats regarding the process.


----------



## houseonfire (Apr 17, 2009)

omatic said:
			
		

> DEElekgolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that's where the botnet comes in.


----------



## commdante (Apr 17, 2009)

Euhm, it doesn't have to record every key tried ... how about random ranges of 1.000.000 or 1.000.000.000 per "package" logged? I have no idea how many there are in total, but it shouldn't be that hard to divide them into packages for a range checked.
There seems to be 16 "FF" parts, even on my slow server computer thingy it's doing 1000 per sec ... so 65.535 (16 bit, right?) per min ... 16.777.215 (if I remember correctly) should be about 4.7hours. Seems to be a nice size for a "package". Or even a bigger range and save where it stopped...once done it would upload the result.

Or we could all just calculate randomly and do 40% (just a guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) of the same calculations.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 17, 2009)

well...this is a windows application.
if you could make it support unix [cos it can like support multiple cpu's]
i could get my dad to get his friend who works at some hot shot tech company to crack it.


----------



## commdante (Apr 17, 2009)

Wasn't the source-code posted too? Just run it through a compiler...

(It's rather addicting to check ones in a while...any prizes for it yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## darkriku2000 (Apr 17, 2009)

So, what would it say if it actually happens to find the key?


----------



## commdante (Apr 17, 2009)

"Common Key: "
"Title Key: "
"Done - " with the time elapsed.

It's all in the code


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 17, 2009)

i dont know how to compile :'( sorry


----------



## darkriku2000 (Apr 17, 2009)

You just download a compiler for your operating system, put the source in it, and select compile

there may be some tweaking necessary, I'd suggest looking it up for more detailed instructions


----------



## wchill (Apr 17, 2009)

Someone should post this up on the front page so as many people as possible can run it.
But, it would be better if we could create a botnet like houseonfire says. [email protected] anyone?


----------



## FuManChuu (Apr 17, 2009)

Everyone has big ideas for an @home setup.... but anyone prepared to code it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## wchill (Apr 17, 2009)

^That's true.
Plus we have storage, bandwidth, speed and legal issues to deal with.
But, if we could figure it out, then we're one step closer to success.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2009)

Interesting, not entirely sure what a common key would do for us (other than being able to view files) but it would be worth it.
If you are serious about this perhaps trying something on CUDA is in order, many seem to be rocking graphics cards that support it or similar and if http://www.manavski.com/downloads/PID505889.pdf is to be believed we are in the same order of magnitude as the FPGA/custom ASIC decryption (or about 1000 times greater than a CPU).
Some very crude maths says we are still looking at a ridiculous time to decrypt either way.


----------



## Takoru (Apr 17, 2009)

ATM I'm in my holidays... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But after tomorrow, I'd be able to use it with an i7 (3,6ghz).
My PC should be able to run the bruteforcer more than only 10times... - So, "maybe" (what a joke) I'm able to get it..., after years...


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 17, 2009)

Running now.  Figured why the hell not, right?  My normal work doesn't eat up much CPU.  

What's the difference between 'Secure' Random and Standard Random?


----------



## david432111 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've got it running now too. But it would be great if it wrote the commonkey to txt file so it isn't lost if you shutdown or don't see it or something.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Apr 17, 2009)

I agree, somebody closed it while I was at school today, it's unlikely, but I hate to think that they could have gotten rid of the common key


----------



## shortperson1026 (Apr 17, 2009)

Woohoo I'm running 4 at the same time xD

Now we wait


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 17, 2009)

Standard Mode: Increments from the initial, default key of 00. Only recommended for organized attacks.
Secure Random: Checks from secure, non-zero keys. Recommended.
Standard Random: Checks insecure keys. It could be possible that the key is not secure but probably not.


----------



## commdante (Apr 18, 2009)

How was the Wii common key cracked ... mere luck?

@shortperson1026
I hope you're on a quad core, because else it will just be slower.


I also recommend running it in a console (cmd.exe), seems to be some kind a break/key wait ... but 1 key and it would close.
Hopefully the write to txt or whatever will be added, because I reckon most will run this on a spare computer, a mere key press could close it, I think.


----------



## wchill (Apr 18, 2009)

Exactly what is downloaded to use the bruteforcer anyway?


----------



## david432111 (Apr 18, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> Exactly what is downloaded to use the bruteforcer anyway?


It downloads some dsi firmware files from nintendo's servers and it then tries using random keys to decrypt it.


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 18, 2009)

The latest version I put in the thread has the key written to a file.


----------



## Joey90 (Apr 18, 2009)

1,000,000 tries down, many more to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, how does it know when it gets the right key?

Also also, it should have some kind of adjustable speed limiter, to stop it eating up all your CPU when you want to do other stuff.


----------



## KazoWAR (Apr 18, 2009)

i got 4 of these things running on my quad core machine.


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 18, 2009)

You can use the Task Manager to set which cores each instance of the program is running (right click the process, set Affinity).


----------



## darkriku2000 (Apr 19, 2009)

just out of curiosity, if a key doesn't work, does the program never try it again, because if it does eventually try it again, than it could create problems


----------



## wchill (Apr 19, 2009)

150 million done, many, many more to go.


----------



## rendner (Apr 19, 2009)

darkriku2000 said:
			
		

> just out of curiosity, if a key doesn't work, does the program never try it again, because if it does eventually try it again, than it could create problems


I think this is certainly not so, because then the program must save every checked value.
When generate an new value, it must check if this value was allready checked.
This would increase the memory consumption and lead to a slower performance during the run.
Since this is not the case, the program can generate a value mor than once.


----------



## KazoWAR (Apr 19, 2009)

darkriku2000 said:
			
		

> just out of curiosity, if a key doesn't work, does the program never try it again, because if it does eventually try it again, than it could create problems



I think the chances of it generating the same key twice is as close to if not less than the chances of it generating the common key.


----------



## commdante (Apr 19, 2009)

So, how long until someone lets our GPU's calculate this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Should go a lot faster imo.

What Language is it in? Visual C#/ net? Someone who has a bit more experience in programming/compiling (I think one needs Visual C installed), here is some guide voor running code with/through CUDA (nVidia GPU thingy).
http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=83054


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 19, 2009)

It would be interesting to see how fast the Wii can handle AES/SHA functions, as supposedly they are hardware integrated.


----------



## commdante (Apr 19, 2009)

Probably not as fast as my GPU with 96 parallel threads ... and newer cards even got more... AND you can still use your processor to help too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Need to know what exact language it is though, so many variants these days.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 20, 2009)

All my friends who have this keep IM'ing me "I have the key!" then saying "Hahaha, just kidding!".

Now I'm starting to get annoyed. This brute forcer it pure evil if you ask me.

Lol, anyways good lucky to everyone with this running!


----------



## Sephi (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll be running this too


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 20, 2009)

commdante said:
			
		

> Probably not as fast as my GPU with 96 parallel threads ... and newer cards even got more... AND you can still use your processor to help too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it Java maybe?


----------



## Sephi (Apr 20, 2009)

google cs ext

http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/cs

C#


----------



## KamuiX (Apr 20, 2009)

Random keys maybe re checked from one pc to another. I think the best thing is making a volunteer team ( as many as possible) to run in standar mode for a range of keys. 
I don't know the max key characters but lets say that we have 5 characters so just cut the job in pieces

1)00000 - 11111
2)11112 - 22221
3)...
4)...

And assign it to volunteers....give a time for everyone to search get answers and re-assign job for everyone finished. Of course this need some managing. A site maybe giving automatically "search jobs" to it's members 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But that's just thoughts.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 20, 2009)

KamuiX said:
			
		

> Random keys maybe re checked from one pc to another. I think the best thing is making a volunteer team ( as many as possible) to run in standar mode for a range of keys.
> I don't know the max key characters but lets say that we have 5 characters so just cut the job in pieces
> 
> 1)00000 - 11111
> ...


thats a good idea.
Running it randomly could never find the key, even on (over ninethousand!!!) computers, setting people to scan certain areas WOULD find it eventually.


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 20, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> thats a good idea.
> Running it randomly could never find the key, even on (over ninethousand!!!) computers, setting people to scan certain areas WOULD find it eventually.



Random is really the only hope, as you would need to amass the amount of computers capable of crunching at a minimum 1 billion keys per second. The total number of keys is 2^128.

I would only run Secure Random. The key itself is known to have no zero-bytes, so standard random is out.


----------



## Fat D (Apr 20, 2009)

For the record, that is 340282366920938463463374607431768211456 keys.


----------



## playallday (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll run it on my quad core CPU (2.5GHz per core) when I get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

You should make a DOS program too, so I could run it on a few older computers.


----------



## Chotaz (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't mind being a volunteer or a certain range =)
Just tell me what to do and how to run it, and i'll do it =D


----------



## Noitora (Apr 21, 2009)

I read that a guy named loopy from #dsidev found the common key, sounds like good news to me.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 21, 2009)

Yah I doubt it, he's probably just saying that for the fame.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 21, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Yah I doubt it, he's probably just saying that for the fame.


loopy is the guy which did nesDS, snesDS and created the Jumbotron DS.

I doubt he'd do a false claim like that. Or at least, I hope it


----------



## Fat D (Apr 21, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do not forget his work on FlashMe.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 21, 2009)

Fat D said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, how could I forget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, having loopy's name attached to this, the probablities of this discovery being real are very high.


----------



## houseonfire (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool. So whats the key?


----------



## KamuiX (Apr 21, 2009)

He doesn't say it to anyone...even in famous scene guys. Don't ask why? because noone got an answer


----------



## wchill (Apr 21, 2009)

well, can he provide proof?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 21, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok but it could still easily be a joke.


----------



## playallday (Apr 21, 2009)

houseonfire said:
			
		

> Cool. So whats the key?


Loopy will most likely never say.  He never let anyone know how he did FlashMe and the .nds DS Firmware file.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, if he finds out how to run stuff off the sd card then he should probably tell, otherwise it would destroy his reputation


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2009)

darkriku2000 said:
			
		

> Well, if he finds out how to run stuff off the sd card then he should probably tell, otherwise it would destroy his reputation



Why would it destroy his reputation?


----------



## wchill (Apr 22, 2009)

Because then everyone thinks he's lying.
663800000 tries over here.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> Because then everyone thinks he's lying.
> 663800000 tries over here.



His reputation is solid enough where people in the scene would believe him.  All it would take is a proof of concept video like Yasu's, releasing the info wouldn't matter.


----------



## wchill (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, no release, no go. Without the key, loopy's effort would be pointless for us.
But I assure you, I'm running this at full speed.


----------



## MicShadow (Apr 22, 2009)

hey WB3000, need any help on the coding front? Im pretty handy with C#, and would love to see this progress. Ive already started making a GUI for it for my self + range attacks


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 22, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> wchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention, if he really does have the common key, then he is likely working on custom firmware for the DSi.  That can only be good news.  

Let me repeat, if someone who actually knows what they are doing claims to have the common key, then it will likely be far more productive than anything the "DSi Homebrew Channel" group thinks they are accomplishing.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   You guys might want to give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm not saying he is lying, and I'm not saying he would have to release the key, I'm simply saying that he should either make some kind of bigger public announcement or a proof of concept video, and I'm not saying that people would think he's lying, I'm saying that if he found something out, like a method to boot stuff off of the sd card, than people would get upset if he didn't share any info


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 24, 2009)

MicShadow said:
			
		

> hey WB3000, need any help on the coding front? Im pretty handy with C#, and would love to see this progress.



Currently, it basically works fine, however I'm adding an additional mode to provide support for the info that the first _bit_ of the key is 1. I'm thinking I have the new mode ready, however I'm still trying to wrap my head around what exactly 1 in the first position is.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Apr 24, 2009)

by the way, does this loopy guy have like a blog or and irc or something


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 24, 2009)

darkriku2000 said:
			
		

> by the way, does this loopy guy have like a blog or and irc or something



#dsidev is where you find most DSi devs...and please do not bother him. He won't give the key to you.

On the bright side, here's an update.

Download: http://www.mediafire.com/?mrytzlzzz32
- Updated: 4/23
+ Added '1' Bit Mode. This is now the recommended mode.

The key is known to have '1' as the first bit. The added mode only checks keys with that characteristic.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't plan on asking him for the key, I just wanted to know if he had an official site. Has he actually said anything about finding the key


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 24, 2009)

darkriku2000 said:
			
		

> I don't plan on asking him for the key, I just wanted to know if he had an official site. Has he actually said anything about finding the key



Other OPs believe that he has the key
He has stated that my program works (tested with the key)
He has stated that the first bit is a 1
That's pretty much what I know.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Apr 24, 2009)

In that case my hopes are officially up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can't wait for some big developments

But why did he just give the first bit, and did he say what he plans on doing with the key? Is he trying to decrypt the dsiware himself, or is he just looking for a dev that he trusts


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 24, 2009)

darkriku2000 said:
			
		

> But why did he just give the first bit, and did he say what he plans on doing with the key? Is he trying to decrypt the dsiware himself, or is he just looking for a dev that he trusts



The first bit was given randomly on IRC, if I recall just in a teasing way. I don't believe he wishes to release the key at all, at least yet. He can decrypt WiiWare; once you have the key you can decrypt pretty much everything for the DSi.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Apr 24, 2009)

In that case I guess that It's just time to play the waiting game


----------



## M1kka (Apr 24, 2009)

Can you make a version of this tools which works on the gpu?
Because my nvidia GTX260 OC could brute much faster.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 24, 2009)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> darkriku2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you be sure he's not just messing with you?  i.e. Tell you that the first bit is 1, but it's really not.  So if everyone runs the brute forcer with "1" as the first bit, then it will never find the correct common key.  

Could be an effective "hey, look over there while I develop custom firmware" tactic.


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 24, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> How can you be sure he's not just messing with you?  i.e. Tell you that the first bit is 1, but it's really not.  So if everyone runs the brute forcer with "1" as the first bit, then it will never find the correct common key.



Well, he gave it out at the same time he gave out what I have found to be intact decrypted DSi icons. The old, secure random mode is still present, so your not losing anything with this update.


----------



## david432111 (Apr 24, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> WB3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. He either doesn't have it or he's just annoying us by not telling us it. I think we should keep running the bruteforcer until he releases proof.


----------



## Matando (Apr 25, 2009)

I just wanted to share that on my computer using the "first bit is 1" mode it would take "3168876462183953194870.035834516" *years* if the key was the last one guessed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes I did the calculations, so therefore, lets keep running the program, lol


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've updated the program again, you won't find any new modes, etc., however I added maybe a couple unnoticeable optimizations and a few other things...

Download: http://www.mediafire.com/?j0mozgkizyb
+ SHA-1 is now checked from TMD.
+ IV is now determined from TMD.
+ You can store the NUS content locally in the root of your drive, and it will be read their first.
+ A couple optimizations, try-catches, etc.
+ Fixed standard mode, however it still is not recommended.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Apr 25, 2009)

so, in english, that would mean... whats new?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2009)

_+ SHA-1 is now checked from TMD._
SHA1 is a hashing method (hashes are supposedly unique numbers made from files), tmd stands for title meta data and you can think of it is a install helper. Here is the TMD for the wii, it is not the same for the DS but it gives the overall idea http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Title_metadata

_+ IV is now determined from TMD._
IV = initialisation vector, it is a way of making sure no two identical files will produce the same encrypted file with the same encryption key by "starting" with a random number as it were.

_+ You can store the NUS content locally in the root of your drive, and it will be read their first._
You no longer need to download the data every time you run it and instead can put it on the root of the drive (it would be something like c:\nameoffile.file )

_+ A couple optimizations, try-catches, etc._
As it says it should be slightly tweaked for speed and/or stability, try catches: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/0yd65esw.aspx

_+ Fixed standard mode, however it still is not recommended. _
Standard mode is every number from all 0's to all 1's although I suspect this means the few things we know about the key are now accounted for.


----------



## rendner (Apr 25, 2009)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> I've updated the program again, you won't find any new modes, etc., however I added maybe a couple unnoticeable optimizations and a few other things...
> 
> Download: http://www.mediafire.com/?j0mozgkizyb
> + You can store the NUS content locally in the root of your drive, and it will be read their first.



Hi WB3000, your tool doesn't save the downloaded content. 
Use the "DownloadFile" method  instead of "DownloadData" from the WebClient class.


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 25, 2009)

rendner said:
			
		

> Hi WB3000, your tool doesn't save the downloaded content.
> Use the "DownloadFile" method  instead of "DownloadData" from the WebClient class.
> 
> I hadn't intended it to, however it does seem like a good idea. The files can be downloaded as such:
> ...


----------



## -Mew- (Apr 25, 2009)

Too bad you can use something like [email protected] That would basically give you a semi-super computer if you could get enough people.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 26, 2009)

Like most people have said you should make it so that once and if it finds the key it saves it to a txt file on your desktop.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Apr 26, 2009)

He already made an update where it does


----------



## TheOniLink (Apr 27, 2009)

mmhm, interesting 17million so far


----------



## TheOniLink (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry about the double post and all....but..
Edit: Somethings wrong...


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 27, 2009)

so...how do we hack this?


----------



## jefffisher (Apr 27, 2009)

TheOniLink said:
			
		

> Sorry about the double post and all....but..
> ..I have it....
> 
> http://tribalneed.110mb.com/dsikey.txt
> ...


did he really win?


----------



## WiiLee (Apr 27, 2009)

i have notified dsibrew


----------



## ArchangelX (Apr 27, 2009)

nope, he didn't, that keys a fake. Tested it with update_downloader. it's complete crap and you should ignore it =]

way to shame yourself TheOniLink, and continue my idea that this forum is total trash =]


----------



## wchill (Apr 27, 2009)

Apparently he was running it in Secure Random and it gave him a bogus key. We don't know what happened.
BTW if you think GBAtemp is trash then GTFO.


----------



## TheOniLink (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, Sorry about that. If your in #dsidev and #gbatemp.net you would know whats going on. 
Quick log


[16:02]  he wasn't running it in 1 bit mode though, so...
[16:02]  secure mode
[16:02]  this means loopy's key is fake too?
[16:02] * merc|AFK ([email protected]) has joined #dsidev
[16:03]  mine is still running for more than 3 days
[16:03]  normal mode
[16:03]  aka
[16:03]  standard
[16:03]  you shouldn't run standard
[16:03]  well
[16:03]  it'll take forever like that
[16:03]  you can't use secure, it gave me a fake key
[16:04] * mattgentl ([email protected]) Quit (Ping timeout: 480 seconds)
[16:05]  WB3000's got some 'splainin' to do then
[16:09]  well
[16:09]  this sucks
[16:09]  what?
[16:09]  so what's our plan now?
[16:09]  keep goin' at it?
[16:10]  and loopy's key is prob fake?
[16:10]  no
[16:10] * rodries|A ([email protected]) Quit
[16:10]  loopy's got serious haxx
[16:10]  but he wont share =(
[16:10]  it was same mode, same 1st bit, same goddamn program
[16:10]  he doesn't need a bruteforcer
[16:10]  he's got manly juices
[16:10]  yeah


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 27, 2009)

oh well.
code is never perfect.
you can get a bug or two


----------



## wchill (Apr 27, 2009)

This bug was a bad one. We wasted our time.
We need a new bruteforcer.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 27, 2009)

hopefully its a bug that wb3000 can fix.


----------



## WiiLee (Apr 27, 2009)

well now that i know it was fake i have removed the update from dsibrew

im running the bruteforcer in 1 bit mode now


----------



## wchill (Apr 27, 2009)

I never saw an update on DSiBrew.
Anyway, if Secure Random is broken, then 1 Bit is probably broken too since it's just a smaller subset of Secure Random.


----------



## WiiLee (Apr 27, 2009)

yea i removed it quickly but it was up


----------



## wchill (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh this page.
http://dsibrew.org/w/index.php?title=DSiBr...&oldid=1213


----------



## WiiLee (Apr 27, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> Oh this page.
> http://dsibrew.org/w/index.php?title=DSiBr...&oldid=1213



yes that one


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 27, 2009)

so any other lucky people who alsofound the common key that is different from onilink's?


----------



## JelDeRebel (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm running it on my laptop atm.

once I get home, gonna start my dual core desktop. keep it on for the rest of the week.


----------



## redact (Apr 27, 2009)

the reason that this prog will not work (in any mode) is that it is downloading dsiware from nus servers but not downloading the ticket, it is not possible to bruteforce it without the ticket because you need the common key to decrypt the ticket, then use the decrypted ticket to decrypt the other data (or some similar process) so any key you may be given by this program is wrong.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Apr 27, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> All my friends who have this keep IM'ing me "I have the key!" then saying "Hahaha, just kidding!".
> 
> Now I'm starting to get annoyed. This brute forcer it pure evil if you ask me.
> 
> Lol, anyways good lucky to everyone with this running!


"The Pearl"

Anyone who has read that novel knows what I mean, and the moral of the story.


----------



## Daku93 (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, I made a Small but effective Programm that lets you set the key you want start cracking with! Now I just need someone who can make a PHP Script that gives away start-keys to all people who want to crack the common key. They should be all incremented by 10 00 00 (Yes, that is Hexadecimal!). I think that is not too much. 

Also it may be good for you to know that i would host this on my Server with MySQL Database. I hope somebody would code this.

Eventhogh there is no PHP Script that will give you numbers, I will post my Programm! Maybe it will help you. But Before: A Tut for It:

1. Click on Search Bruteforcer...
2. Search and choose the bruteforcer exe
3. Insert Your Start Key
4. Click on Start
5. Wait until the Bruteforcer has downloaded the neccessary files
6. type in 1
7. Wait until the Bruteforcer Found the key or until it has tried more than 1040400 times.

Download (via MediaFire)


----------



## darkriku2000 (Apr 27, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't read it, but considering that it was written by John Steinbeck, I have a pretty good feeling of what your getting at 

So, back to square one eh?


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 27, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> the reason that this prog will not work (in any mode) is that it is downloading dsiware from nus servers but not downloading the ticket, it is not possible to bruteforce it without the ticket because you need the common key to decrypt the ticket, then use the decrypted ticket to decrypt the other data (or some similar process) so any key you may be given by this program is wrong.
> 
> The process you described is the one which the program uses...
> 
> ...


----------



## jonathanb9595 (Apr 28, 2009)

hope this thin will work..... im running 3 at the same time and im at 183 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





S


----------



## MadClaw (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm just glad Someone found the key, I'm mean if i found the key, I wouldnt know what to do with it but post it here XD, But just let the 31337 h4x0r have his fun with the key. And wait...


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 28, 2009)

MadClaw said:
			
		

> I'm just glad Someone found the key, I'm mean if i found the key, I wouldnt know what to do with it but post it here XD, But just let the 31337 h4x0r have his fun with the key. And wait...



Key has not been found. A key has been claimed to have been found, however does not pass a single test through the program.


----------



## MadClaw (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh so all this and loopy finding the key is a bunch of crap?


----------



## jonathanb9595 (Apr 28, 2009)

MadClaw said:
			
		

> Oh so all this and loopy finding the key is a bunch of crap?


Well we are hoping he has it because he claims he has it but has not shared it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its makin me insaying  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










   not that I would kno wat to do with it but.... still


----------



## darkriku2000 (Apr 30, 2009)

He won't share it so that he can do something with it without nintendo or an inexperienced dev screwing it up


----------



## WB3000 (May 2, 2009)

Update (5/2)

*Download*: http://www.mediafire.com/?yj3ezkmmy2i
+ Debug mode added - useful for checking the outputs on each key.
+ During the operation, Keys per second as well as totals are shown.


----------



## darkriku2000 (May 4, 2009)

I don't think anybody is coming here anymore


----------



## kinneas123 (May 4, 2009)

I still am, for one.

Might as well keep it up until loopy does something with the key.


----------



## jonathanb9595 (May 4, 2009)

ya i think people r still coming........ at least i am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




S man i wish this thing would find it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 but o well it will come in all cood time


----------



## WB3000 (May 4, 2009)

I've gotten more information (read: files) which should REALLY speed things up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm working on a build now, not for tonight but pretty soon.


----------



## jonathanb9595 (May 5, 2009)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> I've gotten more information (read: files) which should REALLY speed things up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does that mean instead ov getting 1,000 keys a second it will get like 1,500 are somethin???


----------



## WB3000 (May 5, 2009)

jonathanb9595 said:
			
		

> does that mean instead of getting 1,000 keys a second it will get like 1,500 are somethin???



I have an average of 24,000 here with my test build.


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 5, 2009)

awww...lucky


----------



## WB3000 (May 5, 2009)

Updated: (5/5)

*Download*: http://www.mediafire.com/?zjmtdybjlum
+ Speed increase by roughly 16-20 times previous.
+ Fixed writing of common key to file.


----------



## Timmy99 (May 5, 2009)

I have 60.000 keys/s with my Intel C2D T9300 2,5GHz x2.

When i run 1 program single, i have 50.000 keys/s. 1 core ist 100%.
But when i run 2 program, then evry core have 30.000. why?
in the Taskmanager i have set program 1 to core 0 and program 2 to core 1.	the priority is set to high.
Why then does not every core 50,000 keys/s?

sorry, my english is very bad.

EDIT:
Thx for this program


----------



## jonathanb9595 (May 6, 2009)

jonathanb9595 said:
			
		

> WB3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lucky... im only @ 20,000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good old duel core laptop


----------



## Kaos (May 6, 2009)

I'm running it on 3 of my 4 cores, at 35,000 key/s per core.

I guess I'll just keep them running, since I can use the unused core for anything I need to do.


----------



## cory1492 (May 6, 2009)

Nice work on the speedups WB3000. Still no one has hit a valid key? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Timmy99 said:
			
		

> When i run 1 program single, i have 50.000 keys/s. 1 core ist 100%.
> But when i run 2 program, then evry core have 30.000. why?
> in the Taskmanager i have set program 1 to core 0 and program 2 to core 1.	the priority is set to high.
> Why then does not every core 50,000 keys/s?


Despite what manufacturers want you to think by their advertising, a dual core is _not_ the same as two CPUs - a multi core shares cache and pipeline/bus resources and requires overhead as well as thread time for a thread manager to dispatch multiple processes to separate cores through a single bus. It is generally more efficient to use a single program that uses multi-core leveraged code properly than it is to use two instances of the same single threaded program with different core affinities, as you can see all you gain in running two instances is ~10k over a single instance where mulithreaded code should be able to see a gain _slightly_ higher than that.

For a somewhat lame analogy, think of putting a Y splitter on a garden hose - you can still only fit so much water in the hose before the splitter and in each of the new paths after the split you will have lost some of the original pressure.

Related reading...
http://www.pugetsystems.com/articles.php?id=23
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-core_(computing)


----------



## Jackreyes (May 6, 2009)

1.7 billion down....
how many to go?


----------



## Vague Rant (May 6, 2009)

Could we get an upload to somewhere besides MediaFire? I just keep getting "temporarily unavailable".


----------



## SylvWolf (May 6, 2009)

Vague Rant said:
			
		

> Could we get an upload to somewhere besides MediaFire? I just keep getting "temporarily unavailable".


Filedropper Download

There you go.


----------



## Vague Rant (May 6, 2009)

Thanks very much, got it running now; not very impressive numbers compared to some here (hovering around 25k) but I guess every little bit helps.

EDIT: Typo.


----------



## Timmy99 (May 6, 2009)

2.228.665.432 done in 1 night.


----------



## WB3000 (May 6, 2009)

Random (1 Bit Mode) is the only hope still, while the numbers are much higher than they were previously, you'd need several billion per second to really be effective. This is as fast as this will go until either computers speed up or we get a few initial bytes of the key.


----------



## Cbajd5 (May 6, 2009)

I have a quick question relating to how thr program:

Can you make it so it searches for the files it needs in the folder the program is currently in? 

It would be helpful for me. Also I am currently at about 900,000,000 with about 23,000 as second. MY COMPUTER SUCKS.


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2009)

Come on... randomly find a key by random bruteforce ?

1 for 16^32 ?

Over 340000000000000000000000000000000 possibilities...


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2009)

Or at least save the results...


----------



## jonathanb9595 (May 6, 2009)

Phantomdj said:
			
		

> Come on... randomly find a key by random bruteforce ?
> 
> 1 for 16^32 ?
> 
> Over 340000000000000000000000000000000 possibilities...



u got a better idea if u do pleaz spill


----------



## WB3000 (May 7, 2009)

jonathanb9595 said:
			
		

> u got a better idea if u do pleaz spill
> 
> Thank you. That is pretty much the concept of this tool.
> 
> ...



Put the files in C:\. They will be read immediately when the program is started. I'm sorry if that's not ideal, but same directory is not as fast to implement as relative directory, at least in console C# apps...


----------



## jonathanb9595 (May 7, 2009)

just out ov curiosty i kno how u said that thats the max that brute forcer will go WB3000 but wat if u made it kinda like a server type thing that could combine a whole bunch of computers CPU power. May or may not be ethical but if it gets it itno the billions ov keys a second it would become effective like you said. I have no way of telling if this would be dificult (probably is) cause i dont kno C++ YET hoping to learn in the mere future.


----------



## Cbajd5 (May 7, 2009)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> Put the files in C:\. They will be read immediately when the program is started. I'm sorry if that's not ideal, but same directory is not as fast to implement as relative directory, at least in console C# apps...



It's OK then, but there are other computers I wanted to try it on that clock access to C:\. It's understandable.

ALSO I FINALLY GOT OVER A BILLION YES.


----------



## WB3000 (May 7, 2009)

jonathanb9595 said:
			
		

> just out ov curiosty i kno how u said that thats the max that brute forcer will go WB3000 but wat if u made it kinda like a server type thing that could combine a whole bunch of computers CPU power.
> 
> The program itself is as fast as it can go (pretty much), however the computer you run it on ultimately determines the speed. A ton of computers would make it go faster, however since it's currently just a random search, everyone here is in effect acting as one. The more who run it at the same time, the more keys tried per second globally. Consider say 20 people are running it now at 25,000 k/s. Right there is 500k per second. You could setup a server sort of deal, however random is random and it doesn't matter where it is ran and at what speed.
> 
> ...



I have code now which should add relative directory reading. It was just laziness on my part. It will be in the next release.


----------



## Vague Rant (May 7, 2009)

Out of interest, how do you know that the first bit of the key is 1?


----------



## Vague Rant (May 7, 2009)

jonathanb9595 said:
			
		

> its makin me insaying








I just realised that he meant "insane".


----------



## jonathanb9595 (May 8, 2009)

Vague Rant said:
			
		

> Out of interest, how do you know that the first bit of the key is 1?


looney claimes to kno the key "probably does" and he told us that the 1st number is 1


----------



## laurenz (May 8, 2009)

Participating with 2 times 40.000 keys per second.


----------



## darkriku2000 (May 9, 2009)

jonathanb9595 said:
			
		

> Vague Rant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's _*loopy*_ by the way, not loony


----------



## groovy354 (May 9, 2009)

Why don't you use BOINC (http://boinc.berkeley.edu/)? Many computers may be used to solve one problem.


----------



## infinete (May 9, 2009)

i supoose this could take a while, i convinced my brother to use his powerhouse, he's managed 1,500,000,000 total in 12 hours, still nothing though :/


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 9, 2009)

I'm at 6,900,000,000 in total, i have it running on my office's server. XD
Btw i have a (strange) idea: isn't possible to add an online database of the key already tried? Like the program every million or something keys updates the online database marking them as not valid and so on?

I try to explain better:
I tried 1,000,000 keys and my program send those not valid keys on the online database
A friend start the program, it updates the already checked key then start checking, so he has 1,000,000 keys less to check. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Don't know if it's possible, but i think it could be useful.


----------



## Timmy99 (May 9, 2009)

very good idea. i hope to update the program with this feature


----------



## WB3000 (May 9, 2009)

The idea is pointless for random mode. You hitting Nintendo's key is as likely as hitting a key someone else has already tried. It needs to run as fast as possible for any hope, and data basing everything would massively slow it down.


----------



## jonathanb9595 (May 9, 2009)

darkriku2000 said:
			
		

> jonathanb9595 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


srry XD i pressed wrong key


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 9, 2009)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> The idea is pointless for random mode. You hitting Nintendo's key is as likely as hitting a key someone else has already tried. It needs to run as fast as possible for any hope, and data basing everything would massively slow it down.



Hmm you are right. I think that an "upload on closing" and a "update on opening" will be pointless then because the program needs to read the keys from a db, right?


----------



## wolfmanz51 (May 12, 2009)

The best way to get people to run this and crack the code is to follow what dark fader did. heres the quote from the history of DS homebrew
"Cracking the NDS game encryption Again, as with everything else, people said the game encryption could not be cracked and the topic was a waste of time. It was discussed for a while and made up numbers were saying it would take decades to crack. I was saying it could be cracked in 10 seconds.. it just needs 1 lucky guess. Well, DarkFader took on the challenge and created a small application that would allow the community to create a global cracking attack. On top of that, it became a brute force contest, as the application would report back PC horsepower to a website for anyone to take a look at. It wasn't long before everyone was running this application on their PCs for two reasons. The main goal, of course, was to help crack the encryption of a commercial DS game, but the real goal for many was to fight for the top spot on the list of top horsepower. Believe it or not, the end came quicker than anyone would have expected, and at some 82% complete, the encryption was cracked. It was cracked so quickly, that many barely even had the chance to install the application before it was over."
If this program is run is a similar fashion well have the code in no time.


----------



## jan777 (May 12, 2009)

maybe lets make it more fun

instead of horsepower, we'll use e-penis!!!


----------



## Cyan (May 12, 2009)

I'm running it in standard mode, even if people might be a lot ahead of me

I think the database could be a good idea with the standard mode.
Send the last key tested to a database with a proper way to close the program (not killing the window).

Is there a way to run the program again with a start key number in decimal ?
for example dsibruteforce.exe -standard 250000000
(number being the number of keys already tested, instead of the hexa key, in the meantime it's not a problem, I'll convert it)


----------



## WB3000 (May 12, 2009)

Why decimal? Keys are in hex, you can start the program as such...


```
program.exe E4 87 AB CC D1 etc.
```


----------



## Cyan (May 12, 2009)

yes I know, but the on screen report while computing says the number of keys tested, it's in decimal.
If i want to stop and resume later, the decimal is an easy way to remember and I won't need to convert it in hexadecimal to run it again.
But it's not that hard to convert, so I'll do it myself.

Edit : ok, I see this number of key processed is not usable as it's restarting from 0 each time.
Sorry to ask this for nothing.


----------



## jonathanb9595 (May 14, 2009)

we will get there sooner or later i kno it XD loopy may come out with something b4 this is done but as long as it gets done XD


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 16, 2009)

loopy claims that he know the key already tho....


----------



## jonathanb9595 (May 16, 2009)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> loopy claims that he know the key already tho....



i kno im just saying he may have made a program with it by the time we get it with the brute forcer which isn't a bad thing just as long as we get it to work..... i hope the DSi hacking comunite becomes just as big as the wii's/


----------



## donelwero (May 25, 2009)

Where's everyone?? Well I'm using bruteforcer now... i hope we get something soon.


----------



## jonathanb9595 (May 25, 2009)

Just wondering but how is everybody's brute forcers like what number is everybody at im at like 500billion how about everybody else?


----------



## poet (May 26, 2009)

I'm just over a few dozend billion keys, but I just found out about it a week ago and had it running on and off on my main machine as it still messes up video playback even if I set specific processor affinities and only use two of the four it got. Anyway, let's keep on rolling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, I'ld love to run it 24/7 on my "server" (basic XP comp realy), but every time I try to start it it just gives some lame excuse (aka Error Message) about not being able to initialize. If someone knows how to get it to run, please share ...


----------



## ddp127 (May 26, 2009)

would this be able to run in DOSBOX on wii? then, instead of shutting the wii down, we let this run...


----------



## WiiLee (May 26, 2009)

I dont think it would run in DOSBOX unless it can access the internet because this program needs to download files.

I'm gonna run this program all the time because i just bought a DSi


----------



## raing3 (May 26, 2009)

This program also uses the .NET framework so there is another reason it would not work in DOSBox


----------



## WiiLee (May 26, 2009)

didn't someone get the common key but didn't release it already?

If i end up getting the key im giving it to team twizzers


----------



## poet (May 26, 2009)

Any reason why not to make the key public?

.NET might also be the reason it doesn't run on my "server". Should have thought of that myself


----------



## jonathanb9595 (May 27, 2009)

poet said:
			
		

> Any reason why not to make the key public?
> 
> .NET might also be the reason it doesn't run on my "server". Should have thought of that myself


........................... wat


----------



## nerboking (Jun 2, 2009)

How many digits are in the key?


----------



## jonathanb9595 (Jun 3, 2009)

nerboking said:
			
		

> How many digits are in the key?



i think it says back in the thread some where dont quote me but i think that it is liike 14 or something either 14 or 24 idk but like i said don't quote me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




S


----------



## NeoZeroEXE (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I've been running two of these for a few hours, one in 1 bit mode, and one in secure random. Got over a billion done in each, so over 2 billion total. And that's only from a few hours. I figure if I leave it running for a while, I could easily reach over a trillion eventually.

Question, though. If it finds the key (or a key, or whatever), will the program stop, and immediately write it to a file, or will it only write it once the program is closed?


----------



## nerboking (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm just above a billion myself.  I hibernate my computer instead of shutting it down, so it doesn't lose progress.  I suggest other people do the same.

If there are 24 digits, then the number of possible keys is just ten to the twenty-fourth power, which makes a trillion look like a little baby shrimp.  It's actually a septillion.


----------



## raing3 (Jun 5, 2009)

NeoZeroEXE said:
			
		

> Well, I've been running two of these for a few hours, one in 1 bit mode, and one in secure random. Got over a billion done in each, so over 2 billion total. And that's only from a few hours. I figure if I leave it running for a while, I could easily reach over a trillion eventually.
> 
> Question, though. If it finds the key (or a key, or whatever), will the program stop, and immediately write it to a file, or will it only write it once the program is closed?




If a key is found the key will be written to dsikey.bin immediately after being found.
The message "Key written to /dsikey.bin. DO NOT CLOSE THIS UNTIL YOU CAN VERIFY FILE INTEGRITY." will then appear.
Followed by "Verifying entire file...".
The integrity will then be verified and if the file passes the integrity check the message "SHA-1 test matches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" will be shown.
Some other messages may be shown in between.
Then "Done - TIMETAKEN Operation"

I think that is basically it, so yes when a key is found you will know straight away.


----------



## NeoZeroEXE (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, my computer crashed yesterday at about 12 billion, but I'm already back to over 10 billion, so, assuming I haven't checked any duplicates of last time (as is statistically probable), then I've gotten over 22 billion out of the way so far. Which is probably an absolutely tiny percentage, but still. I'm leaving this thing running until it finds something, damnit. At the current rate, I'll reach one trillion within a little over 3 months. And hopefully, it'll happen across something long before then. Maybe. Possibly.


----------



## mhtrinh (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Linux network but as I said it's Linux ... Does anyone compiled the code on Linux ?
I tried to compiled it with Mono C# compiler version 1.2.5.1
I got those errors :
$ mcs Program.cs
Program.cs(188,13): error CS0234: The type or namespace name `ConsoleKeyInfo' does not exist in the namespace `System'. Are you missing an assembly reference?
Program.cs(443,17): error CS0117: `System.Console' does not contain a definition for `Clear'
/usr/lib64/mono/1.0/mscorlib.dll (Location of the symbol related to previous error)
Compilation failed: 2 error(s), 0 warnings

UPDATE : I compiled it finally :
gmcs Program.cs
mono Program.exe

Now, just to find the key ... :-P


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 10, 2009)

is the common key found or not? some people say it was and some didnt...


----------



## jonathanb9595 (Jun 12, 2009)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> is the common key found or not? some people say it was and some didnt...


where have u read that?


----------



## Volsfan91 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm offering my USBGecko as bounty for anyone who will make this distributed.


----------



## nerboking (Jun 13, 2009)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> is the common key found or not? some people say it was and some didnt...



A hacker called loopy allegedly has the key but will not share it.  Period.

A key was apparently found once by the bruteforcer but was revealed to be incorrect and created by an error in the program.  The bruteforcer has since been revamped to verify the legitimacy of any found combinations.

In short, no.  We don't have the key.


----------



## OhNozen (Jun 15, 2009)

I've been running the bruteforcer for about 5 hours now on standard, and so far its run through about 1 trillion keys (Yay quad-core). Nothing as of yet... but will post back if it finds anything.

Anyone try running this on a Linux'd PS3?


----------



## bushing (Jun 23, 2009)

so ... much ... fail ...


----------



## OSW (Jun 23, 2009)

Bushing, you gotta give credit that the pirates try hard, and sometimes they find a way amidst all their "fail" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't troll either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back on topic.


----------



## Jockel (Jun 23, 2009)

The mystery will be solved when quantum CPUs are out


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2009)

bushing said:
			
		

> so ... much ... fail ...



How's your Vii emulator coming along?  Did you manage to find the stuff you were looking for about that chip?


----------



## jerbob92 (Jun 28, 2009)

I would like to let you guys use my dedicated server!
You can use it as a database server, it's in a datacenter in France and it has an up/downlink of 100 Mbit!

I can give subdomain, ftp acces and maybe shell acces(only if needed)

I'm going to try to help some more,
Running 2 bruteforcers on my AMD 6000+(3 Ghz) Dualcore, 1 on core 0 and 1 on core 1 
Running 2 bruteforcers on my AMD 4000+(2 Ghz) Dualcore, 1 on core 0 and 1 on core 1 
Running 1 bruteforcer on my AMD 3000+(2,2 Ghz) Singlecore

And maybe:
Running 2 bruteforcers on my parents AMD 5000+(2,6 Ghz) Dualcore, 1 on core 0 and 1 on core 1 
Running 1 bruteforcer on my Intel (2,6Ghz) Singlecore Dedicated server (if there will be an linux client)

I also could run it at an 8800GT and a good ATI card, dont know the name(if there will be an grahics card client)

I found out by editing the program that 1 billion try's give a txt file of 175 MB, passing this to my database would be way to much to handle!


----------



## Eicko (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi guys !
I am trying to found the common key with your DSI BruteForcer.
I have 3 pc with 10 DSI BruteForcer open on one computer. 
I will never stop until it found the key.

So, see you later with the common key


----------



## darkriku2000 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, that's pointless unless you have a PC with decacore (made the word up, don't even know if it's right) and I'm pretty sure that they don't make those, so... yeah


----------



## Eicko (Jun 29, 2009)

Someone know how to use the common key if we want to test it ?


----------



## Bishopk (Jun 29, 2009)

nerboking said:
			
		

> If there are 24 digits, then the number of possible keys is just ten to the twenty-fourth power, which makes a trillion look like a little baby shrimp.  It's actually a septillion.


Since it's hex, wouldn't it be 16^24?
79 octillion?


----------



## nerboking (Jul 1, 2009)

Bishopk said:
			
		

> nerboking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right in that I'm wrong, but I read up on the thread and someone before said the possibilities came up to above 340 nonillion.

...I really think having a server is a good idea...


----------



## jerbob92 (Jul 1, 2009)

You have to remember we have the first byte But ofcourse, there are still plenty of combinations to try.


----------



## DsHacker14 (Jul 1, 2009)

i posted this on my blog, youtube, and site. Even though it might not make much of a difference


----------



## Timmy99 (Jul 1, 2009)

please let the program generating the keys about the gpu - this could speed up the procedur extremely.


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm not going to put any more effort into this. I have given source out with every release. If anybody wants to make it a bigger project than what it currently is, I have no issues with that. Go for it.

The odds are against you though. So go ahead and make it some huge distributed attack, you'll probably end up no farther than where you are now.


----------



## Lattka23 (Jul 6, 2009)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> I'm not going to put any more effort into this. I have given source out with every release. If anybody wants to make it a bigger project than what it currently is, I have no issues with that. Go for it.
> 
> The odds are against you though. So go ahead and make it some huge distributed attack, you'll probably end up no farther than where you are now.


Well, it would be easier when you'll release the source code for programmers


----------



## david432111 (Jul 6, 2009)

Lattka23 said:
			
		

> WB3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is, it's included in the zip. The file is called "program.cs".


----------



## dsihomebrew (Jul 14, 2009)

In case you haven't heard already Team Twiizers found in exploit in DSi mode and dumped the 16mb RAM of the nintendo dsi, and more than likely found the common key, so stay tuned for a release of this exploit and just maybe the common key...


----------



## Technik (Jul 14, 2009)

Where did you find info that said they dumped the 16mb ram?


----------



## skaman (Jul 14, 2009)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Where did you find info that said they dumped the 16mb ram?
> 
> http://hackmii.com/2009/07/dsi-mode-homebrew-anyone/
> 
> ...


----------



## dsihomebrew (Jul 14, 2009)

skaman said:
			
		

> Charmandersrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes so i remain optimistic that they hae found the common key or parts of cruicial information to get the dsi homebrew started


----------



## bdr9 (Jul 17, 2009)

Would they need the common key in order to do something like that?


----------



## Thezapper602 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice program, but wouldn't it be more simple to decrypt the common key by dumping the ram? I mean, the whole 16mb (maybe by allowing DS mode to access all 16 MB, witch would be possiple by bridging both sections of the ram and soldering it together, like they did with the tweezer hack on the wii. I know it will be more difficult on the DSi, since there isn't a lot of place for wire soldering)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thezapper602 said:
			
		

> Nice program, but wouldn't it be more simple to decrypt the common key by dumping the ram? I mean, the whole 16mb (maybe by allowing DS mode to access all 16 MB, witch would be possiple by bridging both sections of the ram and soldering it together, like they did with the tweezer hack on the wii. I know it will be more difficult on the DSi, since there isn't a lot of place for wire soldering)



I would sooner run a bus sniffer but there is no guarantee it is going to be in the ram for any length of time and even if it is finding it in a "raw" form is less likely (a simple invert is probably enough to foil us). Of course this means they will need to have a clue about security which past actions have not shown is likely but I would hope they learn from mistakes.

I suspect loopy has already done something similar though.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 5, 2009)

*BUMP*
So has anyone had any luck so far?  I haven't.


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't even bother...it's basically impossible to find it with a bruteforcer.  Chances are that somebody's gonna get it via another method first.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 5, 2009)

wasnt there a dsi save hack? maybe that will be a better method to pirate


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 5, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> wasnt there a dsi save hack? maybe that will be a better method to pirate


...


----------



## jan777 (Aug 5, 2009)

well, wasnt that a better way to get the dsi key? rather than bruteforcing?

and the dsi key will just be used to pirate dsiware isnt it? like the wii common key?


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 5, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> well, wasnt that a better way to get the dsi key? rather than bruteforcing?
> 
> and the dsi key will just be used to pirate dsiware isnt it? like the wii common key?


Well, I'd rather not help people pirate stuff...


----------



## WiiLee (Aug 5, 2009)

dont we also need the common key for homebrew purposes aswell such as making a dsi homebrew channel


----------



## knuj_on (Aug 7, 2009)

I would rather make a complete fool of myself than miss something important.

Brute force would take a long time even on a PS3 farm of 1024 units so I had a look at key.bin and kkey.bin. The hex range looked familiar to I viewed them as Simplified Chinese. They seemed to make sense. Is there a Japanese speaker who can check to see if I was imagining things ?


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 10, 2009)

It won't work on my computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?

it says (in dutch) Kan de toepassing niet juist initialiseren (oxc0000135). klik op OK om de toepassing te beëindigen.

translation: unable to errr... (initialise?) the app in the right way. click ok to end it.

dunno?

sorry for my bad english but i do want to help to get the key ^^


----------



## moisesmcardona (Aug 10, 2009)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> It won't work on my computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have the .NET Framework installed on your PC?
Maybe that is the problem.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 10, 2009)

Probably not this comp is re-installed and doesn't have anything other than windows XP

Edit: It works now


----------



## 7-User (Aug 10, 2009)

Install the Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 (here) and it will work.

I'm over 180 000 000 tries, and the app didn't find the key  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : 220 000 000, nothing
EDIT 2 : 250 000 000, and, you know what ? NOTHING
EDIT 3 : 270 000 000, and I haven't got the key


----------



## 7-User (Aug 11, 2009)

UP !

Over 300 000 000 (I stopped the app and my laptop for the night, with the Windows 7 Hibernation), and the app is always searching.


----------



## disconnected (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey,
first of all, sory for my english

I was on the mood to improve the source code to make it a shared-computing kind project,
but there are some things buging me here..

First of all, its being assumed that nintendo used a 128-bit code, but they fairly could start using 256-bit now !
And almost everyone is using mode that randomizes only non-zero numbers, but there could be some zero byte, at least one..

I know WB3000 may have experience in this and I'm just starting now, maybe I need to learn some other things first...


I made too some calculations that made me quit the ideia!


If the key is 128-bit [16 byte], there is 256^16 possible keys [ 3,4028236692093846346337460743177 * 10 ^ 38 ]
If we could improve the code and make it test, lets say, 500 000 keys p/s [with some work it could be achieved even more because with shared computing we were testing ranges and not random numbers], and assuming 1 000 000 persons will use the program 24/7 you will still need 21880296226912195439 years to finish..


If the key's first bit really is 1, we could divide by 2 because we would need to test only odd keys, but it would need 10940148113456097719 yers yet.. Some other improvements could be made, but you would not live to see the results!

We need to wait and hope someone else could hack the NAND and find the common key..


----------



## vobgro (Aug 19, 2009)

what is the common keys for anyway ?


----------



## Ragikai (Aug 19, 2009)

Um... Not sure I'll help much, But I'll join the cause... I guess...


----------



## ChaosEnergy (Aug 31, 2009)

would be helpful if the program will only try keys, what have not been tried before, like many distributed network clients

so maybe a database where all tested combinations will be written is needed, so clients wont test same things over and over again...


----------



## Gullwing (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm using Secure' Random at the moment... I hope it will have a result


----------



## Gullwing (Sep 1, 2009)

I have left the program running in secure random for 1 day.... can someone please tell me what exactly it does and which option to choose (if I didn't choose the correct option)...


----------



## SifJar (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a question - surely a bruteforcer needs a decrypted and an encrypted version of what its bruteforcing, otherwise how will it know if it got it right? If that is indeed true, as I suspect it is, where did the decrypted content come from?


----------



## Gullwing (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah.... what exactly does it do? I have left it running for 2 days and the total keys it displays are: 247399xxx and still growning...


----------



## Yuan (Sep 22, 2009)

4 instances running


----------



## ichichfly (Sep 23, 2009)

If 100.000 people use decrypt hardware boost they could find it out in 1 year 2 ^8 ^ 16 / 2 / Spead / 60 /60 /24 /365 /people Spead is  1.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000 so 1 year sorry for bad english


----------



## CasperH (Sep 23, 2009)

If someone wants me to host a already tried key database on my server, contact me


----------



## Adr990 (Sep 24, 2009)

^ the app just launches here... but doesn't give me a key. Where does it dump the keys? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---

The common key of the Wii now days is like.. legal.

Even Team Twiizers did share it on their blog: Hackmii.com.
So why the DSi common key would be illegal?

I guess it's safe to shear..


----------



## Siberias (Sep 25, 2009)

I've got 7 instances of this running on my i7 920, if I find anything I will report back.




It's nice to actually use all my logical cores for once. I would run it on the 8th core as well, but I need that for web browsing and the 7th instance is already getting around 50k keys per second so adding another instance would only add another 10-16k keys per second as having both threads running per core produces an average of around 33k per instance.


----------



## gamerjr (Nov 21, 2009)

So is anyone still running this? its like the search for the next biggest prime number


----------



## nerboking (Nov 22, 2009)

Naw.  It's been proven that there is no biggest prime number.  At least we know the common key _exists._  At least, we're _pretty_ sure.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 22, 2009)

nerboking said:
			
		

> Naw.  It's been proven that there is no biggest prime number.  At least we know the common key _exists._  At least, we're _pretty_ sure.


The common key does exist. Or maybe it doesn't. Maybe GBAtemp doesn't exist. Maybe you don't. Maybe life is just one humongous dream.....*mind fades away*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 22, 2009)

I would've replied to Revolutionize, but his post disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Only a matter of time...


----------



## Remos (Nov 26, 2009)

Hrm, is there a way to set it up so when my pc turns on it auto starts and selects a mode?


----------



## heartgold (Nov 27, 2009)

Cool, I'm trying this out, which mode is the best to use?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 27, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I would've replied to Revolutionize, but his post disappeared
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...wah. My post disapeared. Isn't it right above yours?.....*confused*


----------



## macgeek417 (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's an idea: Make it so if it finds the key, it would "download" http://somerandomserver/dsiCommonKeyBruteforcer.php?key=00 or something like that. I could see about coding that if anyone wants.

Compaq Presario SR1110NX - 2.53GHz Celeron D/768MB RAM:
10,000 Keys p/s

Compaq Presario C500 - 1.86GHz Celeron M/1.5GB RAM:
16,000 Keys p/s

iMac Summer 2000 - 350MHz PowerPC 750 "G3"/350MB RAM:
768 Keys p/s

eMac 800MHz - 800MHz PowerPC "G4"/256MB RAM:
1,500 Keys p/s

All together: almost 30,000 Keys p/s!
Anyone want a Mac binary of the bruteforcer (requires Mono framework)?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 15, 2009)

this is why people dont brute force stuff


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Athlon-pv (Dec 19, 2009)

i do  over 50000 keys per second on my rig


----------



## Athlon-pv (Dec 20, 2009)

done over 8 billion keys in around 14 hours


----------



## M1kka (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm a php-programmer so i could make something, to control which keys are already checked.
I also could try to implement this online store-function in the Bruteforcer if it's ready, but because I never programed in this language, help would be nice.

The only thing I need if the system is working is a server for hosting the database.

Many Greets M1kka


----------



## Athlon-pv (Dec 22, 2009)

I am thinking that anyone can then just enter a bunch of keys including nintendo


----------



## M1kka (Dec 22, 2009)

I could encrypt the access to the script


----------



## Athlon-pv (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.techpowerup.com/111064/AMD_Rele...puting_SDK.html



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The developer community, ISVs and OEMs are increasingly looking to harness the power and performance associated with heterogeneous architectures to develop applications that will run the way they were meant to be run - on all the available processors in a system. AMD plans to make regular updates with improvements and performance enhancements that will further allow developers, ISVs and OEMs to optimize CPU and GPU utilization for their applications.
> 
> The production release of ATI Stream SDK v2.0 includes support for several new features, including: OpenCL ICD (Installable Client Driver), atomic function for 32-bit integers and a Microsoft Visual Studio 2008-integrated ATI Stream Profiler performance analysis tool. Preview support for upcoming features include: OpenGL and Microsoft DirectX 10 interoperability, and double-precision floating point basic arithmetic in OpenCL C kernels.
> 
> ...



Maybe someone with to much time on their hands could change it to use openCL


----------



## helmon1 (Dec 29, 2009)

You guys are insane. In order to cover every single key in the 128 bit common key it would take ALL of the computers in the world millions of years to compute. How are you going to achieve that with a community of enthusiasts? Insane is not even the right word... it's more like total ignorance.

Btw, just for the record, the chance of discovering the correct key from randomly guessing and guessing them in sequence are exactly the same. You guys need to go home, study some math, study some computer science, and then give up on this foolish idea.


----------



## moriarty (Dec 29, 2009)

helmon1 is right but that should not stop us from trying. I would like to know what we are using as the cypher(encrypted)text and the original text that is being used to find the cypher key (common key) that we are looking for. How was the Initialization Vector found.


----------



## nerboking (Dec 30, 2009)

helmon1 said:
			
		

> You guys are insane. In order to cover every single key in the 128 bit common key it would take ALL of the computers in the world millions of years to compute. How are you going to achieve that with a community of enthusiasts? Insane is not even the right word... it's more like total ignorance.
> 
> Btw, just for the record, the chance of discovering the correct key from randomly guessing and guessing them in sequence are exactly the same. You guys need to go home, study some math, study some computer science, and then give up on this foolish idea.



Well, the thing is nobody quite expects this to work.  We just figure we might as well have the computers run it for the slight chance of success while the big boys brainstorm ideas about how to hack the key more directly.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Dec 31, 2009)

helmon1 said:
			
		

> You guys are insane. In order to cover every single key in the 128 bit common key it would take ALL of the computers in the world millions of years to compute. How are you going to achieve that with a community of enthusiasts? Insane is not even the right word... it's more like total ignorance.
> 
> Btw, just for the record, the chance of discovering the correct key from randomly guessing and guessing them in sequence are exactly the same. You guys need to go home, study some math, study some computer science, and then give up on this foolish idea.




Well if this is a lost cause check this out , http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/ now that is a lost cause if i ever seen one , millions of light years away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 unknown forms of communication and so on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im thinking that a "renderfarm" with openCL should be able to push out a good amount of keys per second.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Dec 31, 2009)

Athlon-pv said:
			
		

> helmon1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## moriarty (Jan 1, 2010)

I know how to use nvidia's CUDA API but openCL doesn't look to different. but i think we need a plan on how to create a powerful Distributed super computer. I know I can help.

I can program in c/c++, c#, java i don't know how to deal with the networking and i have a alright knowledge of cryptography.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 1, 2010)

Random but, Happy New Year! (Help me spread the word!)


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jan 1, 2010)

moriarty said:
			
		

> I know how to use nvidia's CUDA API but openCL doesn't look to different. but i think we need a plan on how to create a powerful Distributed super computer. I know I can help.
> 
> I can program in c/c++, c#, java i don't know how to deal with the networking and i have a alright knowledge of cryptography.



The source is in the file distributed. All we need is the decryption part coded for OpenCL.

The other projects like storing keys calculated and using a database for them are nice to have.

Some things aren't really clear to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like how many processes would a videocard be able to run from say a GTX 260 to a ATI 5870.


----------



## moriarty (Jan 2, 2010)

A couple of things:
1. I am getting OpenCL so i can start working on a decryption but i will need to write the program in c. 
2. what other projects are their projects are their?

oh and The number of process that a GPU can handle at once is equal to the number of shader cores in the GPU. For my 8800 its about 128 cores which means at any given time i could "possible" check that many keys
The GTX 260 i think has ~90 but each core is faster.
As for ATI I am not as familiar with their tech.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jan 2, 2010)

Which would make it worthwhile


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 2, 2010)

@moriarty you asked for some source for a brute force type thing
http://bvernoux.free.fr/md5/index.php


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jan 3, 2010)

Moriarty let us know if you still need anything  .


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 3, 2010)

I see this as more of something to try and randomly stumble upon the key. That recommneded 1 bit brute forcer mode, why is that recommended? It seems to me that we have know way of knowing the first digit of the code.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 7, 2010)

It's because loopy found the code apparently, and gave us the first byte.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> Here's an idea: Make it so if it finds the key, it would "download" http://somerandomserver/dsiCommonKeyBruteforcer.php?key=00 or something like that. I could see about coding that if anyone wants.
> 
> Compaq Presario SR1110NX - 2.53GHz Celeron D/768MB RAM:
> 10,000 Keys p/s
> ...


Yes please!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 7, 2010)

It's kinda sad(literally) that it's been this long and the DSi hasn't been truly cracked open yet.  Why's it taking so long?  Did Nintendo really do that good of a job of screwing this thing shut? ._.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> It's kinda sad(literally) that it's been this long and the DSi hasn't been truly cracked open yet.  Why's it taking so long?  Did Nintendo really do that good of a job of screwing this thing shut? ._.


No. Flashcarts could get in, so we can too.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 7, 2010)

Ah...That is "DS Mode" flashcarts. We want "DSi Mode" flashcarts


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 7, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The DSi Mode part hasn't been cracked though, yet.  It didn't take them this long when they started making DS flashcards, did they?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even so, cracking the DSi's DS Mode ain't the same as cracking DSi Mode, sadly enough.  And that's what we want.  The full thing cracked.  I'm surprised that it IS taking so long.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jan 7, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> macgeek417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the page of the MD5 bruteforcer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## moriarty (Jan 10, 2010)

Removed Blog for security purpose


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jan 12, 2010)

You posted some code on the webpage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , does that mean it is finished ?
If so can we get an executable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  please.


----------



## moriarty (Jan 14, 2010)

the source code is far from complete i will post an link to a place to download and it will be completly compiled and read to run but it may take a while.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jan 18, 2010)

Okay that's good to hear, hope everything goes well and don't forget that if you need help with anything just ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 18, 2010)

Okay, I haven't checked on this thread for some time now, can someone tell me whats going on? Any luck in finding the key?


----------



## wiiguy1 (Jan 28, 2010)

some one should runt his on a i7 computer or something


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jan 31, 2010)

GPU>CPU


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey!

I made some improvments to this app.

- Added a lot of modes:

[E] - a mode which can sync from a global file! Pretty useful I'd say.
[R] - a broken threaded mode. DON'T TOUCH THIS
[T] and [Y] - for 2 threads, a method of calculation that allows you to have 2 threads do different sets of numbers... Pretty useful, I'd say, again. This did approx. 15 million keys in a minute for me (140000 keys per second).

- Nothing much else, really

I've also included my current results, being about 35 million keys processed, in the zip. If you want to start from scratch, remove the two .bin's.

Get it here

I will update the ZIP every day at the end of my combo's work.

EDIT: I added Prog2Mini.exe, which has most of the modes stripped off ([3], [T] and [Y] left) in a quick-and-dirty way for a speed improvment.

EDIT TWO:

On the forced Networking of Mr. Brute
by asiekierka

Basically, this is the plan for the KEYFORCER.

I store 2 dynamic arrays, one contains the "processed" ones, the other contains the "were-processed-but-abandoned" ones.

Keys are assigned in blocks of 16.777.216 and you have up to 8 hours to do a block before it becomes outdated and therefore abandoned.

the Were-Processed-but-Abandoned array only contains the first 13 bytes of the key to be processed (the last 3 bytes are incremented from 00 00 00 to FF FF FF by the app while processing)

In addition to that, the Processed array contains the Unique ID of the processing user AND the 32-bit Unix time the process was started.
By the way, I'm thinking of making a count-by-IP site, where it counts what IP processed how much blocks.

Yes, read it.
GO HEAD.
TL;DR's are NOT allowed.

---


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 4, 2010)

Wait. Explain in plain simple and short english? I did not read half of what you said.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 5, 2010)

So, if i did find the common key, what would i do with it?

*EDIT:* 2 billion so far


----------



## luke_c (Feb 5, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> So, if i did find the common key, what would i do with it?


You told me on IRC you already found it


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 5, 2010)

you make an sd card hack


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't know it, and im just saying if i did, what would i do with it?


----------



## luke_c (Feb 5, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> I don't know it, and im just saying if i did, what would i do with it?


What? You mean you lied?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Does that mean the SD hack is fake aswell?


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 5, 2010)

No, the sd card hack is still going on, but if i found the common key, what would it help?


----------



## luke_c (Feb 5, 2010)

If you found the key it would let coders dig into DSi-Mode and make use of the DSi-Only features in Homebrew etc.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 5, 2010)

i do find it, im going to keep it to my self for awhile, then release it


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 5, 2010)

SD Card hack is fake, end of. DON'T bring it into this thread.

Common key can be used to decrypt DSiware files and allow us to install stuff on the DSi. We need an exploit before we can install stuff onto the DSi (I believe) as we need to run unsigned code., getting the common key makes it easier to find an exploit as we can decrypt and look at DSiware files.

Also, if you find the code using this program its automatically uploaded to the server unless you actually know enough coding to remove that part (which I doubt)


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 5, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> i do find it, im going to keep it to my self for awhile, then release it



u r 1337


----------



## luke_c (Feb 5, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> i do find it, im going to keep it to my self for awhile, then release it


So do you have it or not? I'm guessing you're lying and trying to get more attention, you're already in enough shit as it is I thought you would of learned by now.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 5, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> c0d3wiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If i found it, i would have said so.


----------



## luke_c (Feb 5, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if you spoke proper English it would be easier to understand what you said?


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 5, 2010)

See my post, lets not turn this into ANOTHER flame war over this guy luke.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 5, 2010)

Siberias said:
			
		

> I've got 7 instances of this running on my i7 920, if I find anything I will report back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The i7 has 4 cores, and 8 threads. 2 threads per core, but it isn't an 8 core CPU.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 5, 2010)

From here on out, if you say you have it, you share it.

If you want to brag about it, do it on another site.

Like Wil Wheaton says:






EDIT: ...don't bother clicking to enlarge. It was the first instance of the pic i found, and wanted to use it quickly.


----------



## wrightcj01 (Feb 13, 2010)

Dsi brew now says (was saying) we should be using Brutey here it's distributed! 





 they've taken it down now


----------



## HoTsHoT89 (Feb 14, 2010)

Will be leaving my PC to run Brutey for a month. At a rate of less than 500,000 keys per second it's probably going to take longer than the age of the universe itself, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 16, 2010)

Moriarty it has been a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please let us know if you are still on the project 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey, can someone start making a DSiWare Decryptor for when we have the key. That way, when we get the key, we won't have to wait to put it to use.

Also, how come I keep getting 401 and 404 errors from NUSD when trying to download DSi Titles? Maybe I'm putting in the wrong title number? Can someone give me a title number (000000xx000000xx or something like that) so I can see if it's the problem?


----------



## coolness (Mar 5, 2010)

are some people stil using it?


----------



## A hacked Soul (Mar 17, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> are some people stil using it?


Yes


----------



## A hacked Soul (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone mind explaining in depth each mode?


----------



## KevinJRussell (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, I've checked over 3 billion keys already. Anyone know how many possible keys there are?


----------



## A hacked Soul (Mar 20, 2010)

KevinJRussell said:
			
		

> Well, I've checked over 3 billion keys already. Anyone know how many possible keys there are?


A lot more


----------



## Athlon-pv (Mar 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 128 bit AES offers a total of 3.4 x 10^38 individual keys.



Yep and nowhere near where we want to be the only solution cracking this key is an OpenCL version of the bruteforcer which would be able to do say billion of keys a day on a high end videocard.


----------



## redact (Mar 20, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> From here on out, if you say you have it, you share it.
> 
> If you want to brag about it, do it on another site.
> 
> ...


THAT WAS NO EDIT! >




Spoiler











but yeah, i agree..
claiming to have and not sharing is (in most cases) bullshitting or otherwise (rare cases) just being a dick


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Athlon-pv said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, gfx based bruteforcer I can do with. The current one makes my pc reboot after a while. XD


----------



## KevinJRussell (Mar 23, 2010)

If someone wants to explain how to run this thing on a video card, I'll gladly try it out.


----------



## Anonymodude (Mar 29, 2010)

im running this program too, hoping that DSi common key will be found eventually, showing my support!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










best of luck to everyone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if i find it (not likely but maybe), i will be like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 !


heck, i dont even have a DSi, just trying to help out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i have a wii, and i know how much easier life has been with the common-key.bin for the wii, so yeah, hope DSi homebrew goes from dream to reality!


----------



## Krestent (Mar 29, 2010)

Why don't we add a mode where it starts from the highest possible key and goes down?


----------



## Thoob (Mar 29, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> Why don't we add a mode where it starts from the highest possible key and goes down?


It would still have the same probability of finding the key seeing as it could be any of the trillions of possible keys, so this wouldn't make any difference.


----------



## Fluto (Mar 29, 2010)

lol some hill billy finds the code and ignores it *XD*


----------



## Anonymodude (Mar 29, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> lol some hill billy finds the code and ignores it *XD*



GOD DONT EVEN GO THERE


----------



## Fluto (Mar 29, 2010)

Anonymodude said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



to late XD


----------



## Anonymodude (Mar 29, 2010)

wait, is there even any chance that this application may in fact stumble upon the common key, but gets missed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(application running in background, just hit 100,000,000 tries [only one instance running])


----------



## lolzed (Mar 29, 2010)

nvm


----------



## Anonymodude (Mar 29, 2010)

OMG JUST FOUND THE CKEY POSTING NOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















EDIT: HAHAHAHA u all fell 4 it!!!


----------



## Fluto (Mar 29, 2010)

Be funny if all this time the actual file was wrong and we were doing this all for nothing XD


----------



## Anonymodude (Mar 29, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> Be funny if all this time the actual file was wrong and we were doing this all for nothing XD




ye just what i was thinking, if the method that it uses to check the integrity of the common-key is bogus, we may have found the common key weeks ago  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        if this file was hosted on rapidshare, there would be so many downloads and the user who uploaded it would be rich, even if the file was totally bogus


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 29, 2010)

Trashed Post said:
			
		

> *snip
> onoes, you ignored it
> 
> 
> ...


More like add 4 options:
Start from 'zero' and work UP
Start from max and work DOWN
Start from center and work DOWN
Start from center and work UP

who knows, we may even get lucky XD
meh, 5am, tired now, night.


----------



## Fluto (Mar 29, 2010)

Anonymodude said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe that the actual   Bruteforcer  doesn't do anything just shows random numbers to make it look like t's doing something XD


----------



## Anonymodude (Mar 29, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> Anonymodude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





woah, that actually may be true  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 considering the tremendous amount of keys that it can process in a second (around 50,000) AND ACTUALLY SENDS ALL DATA FROM YOUR COMPUTER TO THE INTERNET TO MAKE IT HACKABLE!  (pretends that the app is sharing keys with people around the world SO THAT WE LET IT PAST OUR FIREWALLS!!!)

can any of the registered users reading this thread please comment and help? any tips or ideas on how to accelerate the process of finding DSi Common Key (no matter how stupid) will be appreciated!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































BTW can anyone try and monitor what this application sends and receives via the internet so that we know for sure that it is not bogus or anything? thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






is anyone there???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 we really need some help...


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 10, 2010)

How many cores does this program utilize? I've got a AMD Phenom II x3 720


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2010)

Judging from people running multiple copies, I'd say it only uses one.


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 11, 2010)

Y SO triple post, Anonymodude?*WTF-BOOM!*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 25, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Sorry to bump such an old topic, but I was wondering if anyone was still using this? I found it on the DSi FAQ and thought I'd give it a whirl... I mean, the common key exists so it's logic that someone, somewhere will find it... even if not anytime soon.
> Can someone explain '1' Bit Mode to me please? Does that mean that the first digit is definitely 1?


The common key has '1' as the first character.


----------



## overlord00 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol what... according to whom?


----------



## Ben_j (Apr 25, 2010)

overlord00 said:
			
		

> lol what... according to whom?



According to loopy, who claims he has discovered the key. He seems legit.


----------



## Ben_j (Apr 25, 2010)

Out of curiosity : how many different possibilities ?

I'm running 3 times the program : on my server (4000 per second) and two on my desktop computer (2x 30000 per second)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ben_j said:
			
		

> overlord00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 25, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Ben_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On what proof?  Anyone could turn into a troll, even someone held in the highest regard; that's what the internets does to you


And this needs to have a GPU based version, too; the CPU can't do as much as it is capable of.

EDIT: Oh, and yo may as well run only one instance of the bruteforcer(read previous posts?)


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

If loopy was trolling about something as serious as this, he'd lose all respect, I don't think somebody so smart would do that.

It's a 128-bit key, that's 16 bytes, 16 characters.  Normally that's 18,446,744,073,709,552,000 possible values, ranging from 0x0000000000000000 to 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.

However, since we know that the first character is 1, that leaves us with only 15 keys.
That's 1,152,921,504,606,847,000 possible values.

At your speed, that's 2,018,304,000,000 keys tried per year.

It'll take 571,232 years for you to find it by yourself at that speed, assuming the program doesn't try the same key more than once, I don't remember if this one does or not.

Yes, I know this contradicts something else I've posted before, but I realize now I made a really stupid mistake in that earlier math, and have corrected my copy-paste >>;


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> If loopy was trolling about something as serious as this, he'd lose all respect, I don't think somebody so smart would do that.
> 
> It's a 128-bit key, that's 16 bytes, 16 characters.  Normally that's 18,446,744,073,709,552,000 possible values, ranging from 0x0000000000000000 to 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.
> 
> ...



At this rate, everyone's going to give up when the 3DS comes out, and then starting from scratch on a completely different key(providing they even manage to get that) 
And a year has gone by, and we're still either not doing anything, or waiting for someone else to do the job for us XD


----------



## overlord00 (Apr 26, 2010)

just because they may be working on the key (either TT or Loopy) doesnt mean that they are gonna provide anyone with the CK, as it will allow for piracy, something that neither of those groups want.


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 26, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Omega_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean hoarding it and/or not saying anything in terms of progress? Cause if they are, I'd like to hear.


----------



## T3GZdev (Jun 8, 2010)

ok i downloaded & im running in secure random, how long must i run this thing before something interesting happens?


----------



## Flame (Jun 8, 2010)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> ok i downloaded & im running in secure random, how long must i run this thing before something interesting happens?



any where from one second to two billion trillion years.


----------



## T3GZdev (Jun 9, 2010)

Flame™ said:
			
		

> t377y000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol my great great grand son will find the key


----------



## coolness (Aug 6, 2010)

When is the Common key ready?
ore is it fake?


----------



## coolness (Aug 6, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 6, 2010)

*laughs at dumb dumbs*

as the key is unknown no one knows

it would take over 12 years for 1 PC to test every key

that saying if the last key it tests is the correct one

using random mode has more chance as it wont be a standard set of no's


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 6, 2010)

Believe it or dont believe it, the dsi common key is already been successfully bruteforced. I wont give any further information and no, this not a trolling post, just an information to let you know


----------



## Fudge (Aug 6, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Believe it or dont believe it, the dsi common key is already been successfully bruteforced. I wont give any further information and no, this not a trolling post, just an information


How?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 6, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> *laughs at dumb dumbs*
> 
> as the key is unknown no one knows
> 
> ...


A bit more than 12 years, probably.



Spoiler



Also, I think this is post 3,600.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 6, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Believe it or dont believe it, the dsi common key is already been successfully bruteforced. I wont give any further information and no, this not a trolling post, just an information to let you know



well info is info

any news on when or where it was posted?


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the back of a milk carton, as that information is missing


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 7, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Believe it or dont believe it, the dsi common key is already been successfully bruteforced. I wont give any further information and no, this not a trolling post, just an information to let you know


----------



## coolness (Aug 8, 2010)

just looking on google
and this sites ware helping searching for the Common key
http://www.consolespot.net/forums/general-...common-key.html
http://www.overclock.net/nintendo/544908-h...common-key.html
http://www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174388
And here the common key leaked!
http://gbatemp.net/t181207-dsi-common-key-leaked?

No i`m not adverting or giving roms sites only to show what sites where helping


----------



## shango46 (Aug 8, 2010)

That last link was not the key being leaked, it was a joke and an insult towards GBATemp.


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 8, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> And here the common key leaked!
> http://gbatemp.net/t181207-dsi-common-key-leaked?
> 
> No i`m not adverting or giving roms sites only to show what sites where helping
> ...


And you'd think we'd have that useless key by now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 15, 2010)

However helpless it might be, I've run 2 instances on a DualCore PC, got about 200 million in an hour. I'll see if I can keep it running for the entire day.


----------



## bzlai (Aug 30, 2010)

zuriel102 said:
			
		

>



You, sir, are amazing.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Bump*


How is this useful now that the common key has been unveiled?


----------



## kiafazool (Jan 14, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> *Bump*
> 
> 
> How is this useful now that the common key has been unveiled?


what the heck would u bump a 6 month old topic?
or better yet a year old topic?

your question: still useful to find the actual keys - what was released was the .bin
what a n00b

you should've just asked that question on the on-going thread


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 14, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> *Bump*
> 
> 
> How is this useful now that the common key has been unveiled?



Did you actually go back and search for this thread or just find it by mistake, and didn't bother seeing the last post was made in August?


----------



## prowler (Jan 14, 2011)

Threads can be bumped with good reason. This thread has been bumped a number of times, if it was a problem it would of been locked. 

Plus, you don't really 'bump' threads in blogs as they don't go to the top.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 14, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Threads can be bumped with good reason. This thread has been bumped a number of times, if it was a problem it would of been locked.
> 
> Plus, you don't really 'bump' threads in blogs as they don't go to the top.


Exactly.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 14, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> *Bump*
> 
> 
> How is this useful now that the common key has been unveiled?


It isn't. And no one said it was. Your post makes no sense.


----------



## Devin (Jan 14, 2011)

Bleh.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 14, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sir have no clue what you're talking about either. The bin IS THE KEY. This brute forcer was created to find THE KEY aka the bin. Since THE KEY aka the bin is now released, this brute forcer is useless.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, you bumped a thread that was dead to ask what it's use was... when it has no use anymore and should have been left dead.

If you can't even understand that the bin file IS the key, then you're not going to be doing anything useful with it.


----------

